# "Rien ne peut t'arreter" orchestral recording session at Abbey Road



## Mathieu A (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

here's the music I composed and conducted for the short movie "Rien ne peut t'arrêter" that I recorded at Abbey Road with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Amey Ghule (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 24, 2015)

Very good again, always a great joy to listen to your work and to those players.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jun 24, 2015)

Extremely good perspectives! BRAVO


----------



## Kralc (Jun 24, 2015)

That is some flipping great music Matthieu!


----------



## DMarr82 (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow - this is great!

Any chance we can see the sheet music? :mrgreen: 

And how is it that a small short like this has the ability to record at Abbey Road? I am not questioning you - it's just that most of the time, there is no money to pay the composer, let alone record at one of the world's best (and probably most expensive) stages.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jun 24, 2015)

Chapeau! 

J'aime bien ton avatar - Le Ballon Rouge!

-B


----------



## TintoL (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow such a great sound and dynamics.


----------



## eschroder (Jun 24, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic!

I would also love to see the score if possible. And even find out how much the cost was for doing an ensemble there.

E


----------



## Mathieu A (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for all your comments ! 



DMarr82 said:


> And how is it that a small short like this has the ability to record at Abbey Road? I am not questioning you - it's just that most of the time, there is no money to pay the composer, let alone record at one of the world's best (and probably most expensive) stages.



Well, I took the opportunity to record the musics of 3 short movies which all needed symphonic scores so there was 36 minutes to record in 2 sessions. My producers are all music lovers (the kind of people able to tell you that the cello solo in the mock up is very beautiful cause yes, they know what a cello is) so when I told them that we could record in Abbey Road with the Philharmonia Orchestra, they were very excited. The cost was shared between the projects; even with that, it wasn't easy for them to save the money we needed but they did it and it was incredible to be there.



TintoL said:


> Wow such a great sound and dynamics.


Thanks, I had a great mixer !



eschroder said:


> Absolutely fantastic!
> 
> I would also love to see the score if possible.
> 
> E



Here : http://www.mathieualvado.com/RNPAscores.zip


----------



## Blakus (Jun 28, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed this! Accomplished writing, and wonderful mixing 

The only possible suggestion I have: the mix is so wide and beautiful, the suspended cymbal jumped out at me as it was pointed and mono. (on more listening, its only some of the rolls, i.e. at 2.07 on Metro. I'm guessing its just a few samples added later)

But a very minor thing amongst a hugely enjoyable set of tracks! Well done


----------



## Kralc (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the scores! Appreciate it! :D


----------



## Timberland70 (Jun 29, 2015)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Assa (Jun 30, 2015)

Beautiful work and thank you very much for sharing the score with us, much appreciated  Would you also be willing to share some of the sheet music from the "Tarim Le Brave" soundtrack you recently posted here?


----------



## TGV (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice. And boy, do those celli sound good.


----------



## Mathieu A (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks all !



Blakus said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this! Accomplished writing, and wonderful mixing
> 
> The only possible suggestion I have: the mix is so wide and beautiful, the suspended cymbal jumped out at me as it was pointed and mono. (on more listening, its only some of the rolls, i.e. at 2.07 on Metro. I'm guessing its just a few samples added later)
> 
> But a very minor thing amongst a hugely enjoyable set of tracks! Well done



Indeed, the suspended cymbal, as the other percussions, was a sample added after the recording. I think it's slightly on the left but maybe not enough 



TGV said:


> Very nice. And boy, do those celli sound good.



Wonderful players and the cello solo, Timothy Walden was a dream !


----------



## Mathieu A (May 17, 2016)

Hi guys, here's the video from the recording session :


----------



## Matt Riley (May 17, 2016)

Really great stuff! Any chance you could post a link to the sheet music again? The link is broken.


----------



## Softmo06004 (May 17, 2016)

Ce n’est pas juste, nous on a que de pauvres plug-ins!! Bravo Mathieu!!! Une tuerie!!!!!!

it's not fair, we only have our (poor) plugins !! Congratulations Mathieu !!!

Maurice


----------



## Mathieu A (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for your messages!



Matt Riley said:


> Really great stuff! Any chance you could post a link to the sheet music again? The link is broken.



The link disappeared when I updated my website a few weeks ago but it works again.



Softmo06004 said:


> it's not fair, we only have our (poor) plugins !! Congratulations Mathieu !!!
> 
> Maurice



Thank you Maurice, my producers who are also music lovers understood the need to record it, they're the ones who deserve your compliments.


----------



## mac88104 (May 25, 2016)

Beautiful, rich, and varied music ! And with the score it's perfect for me. Just a question related to the end of page 4 (The Chase), in the crescendo I seem to hear short notes with bright accents. Have you added trumpets or is it an effect of mixing the brass section crescendo with other sections playing short notes ?


----------



## Matt Riley (May 25, 2016)

Mathieu A said:


> The link disappeared when I updated my website a few weeks ago but it works again.


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Mathieu A (May 26, 2016)

mac88104 said:


> Beautiful, rich, and varied music ! And with the score it's perfect for me. Just a question related to the end of page 4 (The Chase), in the crescendo I seem to hear short notes with bright accents. Have you added trumpets or is it an effect of mixing the brass section crescendo with other sections playing short notes ?



Hi Mac, thanks for your kind words ! No trumpet, everything you hear is on the score.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Jun 2, 2016)

Very masterfully done Mathieu! One of the best open chord tutti string slides at 1:43 I've ever heard. I especially liked how you brought back the very beginning of the piece at 2:00 (slightly different orchestration of course) and then moving right into the coda thereafter. Really tied the piece together.
Cass


----------



## Mathieu A (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks Cass, the string slide was fun to record ! The structure of the music comes directly from what happens on the screen : there's a race, then an accident and the race starts again so I had to bring back the beginning of the music


----------

